# New from Arkansas



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys!

I just found this forum today and I immediately had a good look around and decided to join. I'm so thankful that in the health section you have a sticky forum welcoming Feeder Breeders, because that's why I do it.

I am however, very new to it. My first litter was just born (with bad results I'm afraid). I've owned rats for a while now, but am new to mice.

My name is Elise, and I am a horse trainer, and animal lover.  I own three dogs, four cats (one actually belongs to a room mate), three rats, two leopard gecko's, and one ball python (and of course, two horses). I am also happily married to a great guy who works for HP, and loves his job.

Anyways, I just wanted to say hello!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Elise....


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes, guys!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

